# Caesar Creek saugeye



## Wally-eye (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey all,

new to the area and was interested in fishing Caesar Creek for saugeye or crappie. not wanting to give up your honey holes but just looking for some direction on which area to start looking. it is a big lake and it would narrow it down somewhat. south near the dam or north around the camping grounds? or maybe the middle area?

which boat ramp is least busiest during the week? weekend?
is there a better boat ramp or more likely a least preferred boat ramp to avoid?

any and all information is appreciated.


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

The North Pool can usually be very productive for Saugeye when trolling. I usually catch mine by drifting minnows or trolling cranks. In the spring some of the flats can also be very productive. I have also caught a few from the shore using cranks. During the Spring, I suggest throwing minnow under a bobber or a jig around brush and timber for crappie. Caesar Creek can be very productive for crappie in the Spring. Need any more info, let me know!


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

all of the creek channels are good for the crappies. a bobber with a minnow.

all thumbs


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont catch a lot of crappie at CC (mainly because I dont fish for them) There is a very large population of white bass though and you can catch them on just about anything that is moving and there are schools all over the lake.

All of my saugeye that I have caught there, I have caught while controlled drifting(either by using my trolling motor or a drift sock) with live bait (night crawlers, minnows, leeches) or with jigs. I know a lot of guys do well trolling, but I dont like trolling that much. I have had good success fishing off of points that have a pretty steep drop as well as over flats with a weedy bottom. I am still relativley new to fishing the lake and it is a very big lake. I would recommend breaking the lake down into sections and keep working on sections at a time until you find where they are holding. I would start with the North area. If they would let boats get closer to the dam it would be a great spot with all of the rocks, but you cant get very close to it.

I stay off of the lake on the weekends, ecspecially during the summer. The pleasure boats are everywhere! If you do go on the weekend go early (sun up until like 10) and then it will be time to pack up as the pleasure craft head out. I do most of my fishing there on weekdays and there are still always 20+ boats out there.


----------

